# Bien moins que sur



## Voce

Salve!
In un articolo che si occupa della rilevanza della confessione nelle diverse confessioni cristiane mi sono imbattuto nell'espressione "*bien moins que sur*" nella seguente frase:

"Les prêtres sont désormais appelés à mettre l’accent sur l’aspect de "réconciliation" de la confession, *bien moins que sur* la culpabilité liée à telle ou telle faute spécifique".

Non riesco a capire se quel "*moins*" vada inteso alla lettera o sia invece al servizio di una costruzione particolare che non conosco e voglia dire piuttosto il contrario.

Per il momento ho tradotto come segue:

"I preti sono ormai chiamati a porre l'accento sull'aspetto di “riconciliazione” della confessione *molto meno che sulla* colpevolezza legata a tale o tal altro fatto specifico".

Mi resta però il dubbio che la mia interpretazione sia errata e in ogni caso quel "*moins que sur*" non mi è per niente chiaro.

Grazie in anticipo per ogni suggerimento e chiarimento.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Credo che "faute" sia "peccato" qui.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Avevi capito benissimo. La tua traduzione mi sembra perfetta.
@ Pietruzzo: direi che qui _faute = colpa_ ma che Voce ha cambiato per motivi di eufonia.


----------



## Voce

Ciao. Matou e grazie! 
E grazie anche a Pietruzzo per l'indicazione (ma il cambiamento era voluto, come ha notato giustamente Matou).


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve a tutti,



Voce said:


> Non riesco a capire se quel "*moins*" vada inteso alla lettera o sia invece al servizio di una costruzione particolare che non conosco e voglia dire piuttosto il contrario.



Confermo che "moins" va inteso alla lettera - la tua traduzione va benissimo.


----------



## Voce

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> 
> 
> Confermo che "moins" va inteso alla lettera - la tua traduzione va benissimo.



Grazie, LCda!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Voce said:


> "I preti sono ormai chiamati a porre l'accento sull'aspetto di “riconciliazione” della confessione *molto meno che sulla* colpevolezza legata a tale o tal altro fatto specifico".


Mi sembra che la tendenza religiosa attuale sia all'opposto: privilegiare la riconciliazione con Dio rispetto alla "lista dei peccati". Non posso dire nulla a livello linguistico ma a livello logico la tua traduzione non mi convince.


----------



## Voce

Pietruzzo said:


> Mi sembra che la tendenza religiosa attuale sia all'opposto: privilegiare la riconciliazione con Dio rispetto alla "lista dei peccati". Non posso dire nulla a livello linguistico ma a livello logico la tua traduzione non mi convince.


Ciao, Pietruzzo. 
Era proprio questo il dubbio che mi ha spinto a chiedere il parere del Forum. Però LesCopainsd'abord, che è francese, mi ha confermato che l'interpretazione è giusta, quindi eventualmente l'errore è di chi ha scritto l'articolo.


----------



## albyz

ciao a tutti,
condivido pienamente il parere di Pietruzzo. Non ci sono dubbi sul significato che voleva dare chi ha scritto. Voce, mi sa che "tu devras te mouiller" diversamente penseranno che non sai tradurre   La vita è fatta di scelte ;-)
Scriverei: "...e molto meno sulla..."


----------



## Voce

albyz said:


> ciao a tutti,
> condivido pienamente il parere di Pietruzzo. Non ci sono dubbi sul significato che voleva dare chi ha scritto. Voce, mi sa che "tu devras te mouiller" diversamente penseranno che non sai tradurre   La vita è fatta di scelte ;-)
> Scriverei: "...e molto meno sulla..."



È quello che avevo pensato anch'io, ma se LCda, madrelingua, ha confermato che c'è scritto quello che ho tradotto e quindi l'eventuale errore è a monte, non sta a me interpretare diversamente o correggere.


----------



## albyz

Voce said:


> È quello che avevo pensato anch'io, ma se LCda, madrelingua, ha confermato che c'è scritto quello che ho tradotto e quindi l'eventuale errore è a monte, non sta a me interpretare diversamente o correggere.



ciao Voce,

Se traduci la frase "alla lettera", hai 99,00 probabilità su 100 che ogni lettore attento pensi ad un errore, mentre se ne traduci lo spirito hai il 99,99% di probabilità che nessuno si accorga di niente.
Morale della favola, se ti piace rischiare, non rischiare! 

P.-S.: non so niente di statistiche, quindi meglio non fidarsi delle percentuali


----------

